# Dave Johnson Red Cedar Longbows



## musicalguns (Aug 22, 2011)

Dave Johnson is back from retirement and making his Red Cedar Longbows which are known for being light in hand, quickness and beauty. He can be reached at [email protected] for more information or 405-789-1368.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful bows.


----------

